

Ask HN: How do you test color combinations - devb0x

What sites or services are there to test different combinations of forecolor and background colors to get the best combination? For example giving them some text and they display different color combos so you can get the best combination?
======
michaeldwp
I'm not sure if a site like that exists. If you find one like it, it us know.
:)

As for colour combinations in general, I switch between
<https://kuler.adobe.com> and <http://www.colourlovers.com/>. They both have
some nice pre-made palettes.

These days, I've been preferring colourlovers mainly because:

1\. Their site is plain-old HTML, rather than Adobe Flash / Air.

2\. You can see a longer list of palettes in the search, and can sort them by
"most loved." (See: [http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes/most-loved/all-
time/met...](http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes/most-loved/all-time/meta))

And,

3\. You can even search by hues and whatnot (see:
<http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes/search>).

------
relaunched
<https://kuler.adobe.com/> \- The only color site you'll ever need.

~~~
devb0x
thanks, kuler is quite neat. I want to test foreground over background though

